# Satellites Needed for VIP222



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

I installed my own dishes. I am in the northeast. I understand I cannot get the 129 bird up here. So, I am pointed to 110, 119, and 61.5. 61.5 is mirrored to 129 from what I understand. So, I am arguing on the phone w/ Dish Network to grant me access. They say, no, I cannot activate my 222 with the 61.5 bird. I need to be on the 129. Is this correct?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The part you said is correct, and reinforced by the fact that Philadelphia's HD locals are on 61.5°.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

When you activate just telll them that you are using a wing dish because you cannot get the 129 sat.. They should say OK and that is usually it. If not then call back until you get someone who will. It shouldn't matter as long as you are authorized to get the channels.


----------



## newsman (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks. I did call back a couple of times. Eventually, I went to technical support, and they seemed to know what I was talking about. So, I am finally up. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

For future reference, only retailers need to tell Dish that they are using the 61.5 dish. This is so that they get reimbursed for the second dish. As long as you are authorized for the channels you will get them on either satellite.


----------

